
PAC 12 Recommends Major Changes to NCAA Basketball - berbec
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/sports/ncaabasketball/pac-12-task-force.html
======
berbec
Anything to avoid doing what should be done: Paying them the wage they deserve
as full-time, professional athletes who are the bedrock of a multi-billion
dollar industry.

